# You guys and your silly Teacups.....



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have something better! 





:coolwink:










Ahem, 










Hi my fellow Chiwow rawrs  I'm not a teacup I'm a toilet bowl Chi! 


*Disclaimer no Chihuahua was harmed in the taking of this picture*


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

ROFLMBO!!! OMG! That poor baby! I am loving all the new size terms for our Chi's. We have teacups, soup bowls, plates, and now toilet bowl Chi's. hahahahahahaha! Love the pic of Mr. B!!! Sooooooo cute!!!

PS~ Wonder if we can convince AKC to acknowledge these new terms?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He was just not a happy camper about that situation, it was too funny to not do it though.
The toilet bowl is brand new and obviously had no water in it


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Bahaha! Tea cup chi's have nothing on toilet bowl chi's! Bijou has the cutest wittle face, he even makes standing in a toilet look cute.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh the torture. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He was trying sooo hard to climb out :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

You can tell! The look on his face is.. ok seriously.. get me out of here.. this is not funny. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Let me out Mama, let me out!! Pwease don'tz fwush mez! I pwomise I neber do itz againz! :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He's across the room from me stuck on the couch right now giving me the same pleading look " pweeeeeeeaaaaase come rescue me" :lol:


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Ohh that is Classic!!!!I love it...is he being toilet trained?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heee hee....omg, that is just too funny.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

hahaha hilerious photo!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Send it into a dog mag sure it would win !


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Never thought of that Michelle, hmm it was just an iPhone snap from a bit ago.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL!!!! Too cute


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha! He looks so cute in there! Hilarious!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that when I opened this thread !
Don't flush


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL!!!! This is so funny!!! His poor little face... Mom! Why are you doing this to me?! 

HAHA! So cute.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

ooooomg I want a toilet bowl chi! 

Ha ha ha ha that pic is soo funny! xx


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha that's brill.....in the UK he would be a "Loo Chi!" hehe


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

HAHAHAH....Toilet bowl chi...too cute and funny!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jazzman said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting that when I opened this thread !
> Don't flush


That's the point! :lol:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol chippl should get "like " buttons!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So cute I LOVE that.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

HAHA That is so funny.....


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG, that look!!!!! "You wouldn't think this was so cute if YOU were the one in the toilet bowl!"


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

haha thats soo funny


----------

